# Def Tech CS-8060 hd center channel speaker



## tleeper18 (May 7, 2017)

Hi,
What would cause a low end humming noise (low rumble) [only sometimes] in the bass section of this speaker? Tried turning down the bass, running power thru a surge suppressor, a different outlet not close to my other a/v equipment, etc.
Running def tech BP7002 as the fronts & Marantz SR5010 receiver.


Any suggestions would be helpful. Thanks, Tom.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

It's only the center channel and only sometimes?


----------



## tleeper18 (May 7, 2017)

Yes. The center channel (its a 3 way speaker), so only the bass is humming. Right now not doing it. Minute ago it was doing it. Doing it again.

It hums when the TV is on, running, tv show is paused or the tv is off. Comes and goes.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Assuming they're discrete, it might be the amp channel in the receiver. I supposed it's possible there's a failing component in the speakers crossover, but that would be my second guess. Can you temporarily hook the center up to another channel and see if the same thing occurs?


----------



## tleeper18 (May 7, 2017)

Definitely the bass portion of the speaker (subwoofer lfe) not the speaker inputs. Unplug the powered sub, noise goes away. Unplug the speaker inputs the noise is still there. Change sub inputs on receiver noise doesn't change.


----------



## tleeper18 (May 7, 2017)

The 8060 has 2 speaker inputs, 1 sub output (LFE) and a power cord.


----------



## tleeper18 (May 7, 2017)

correct speaker, pic attached


----------



## mamasboy13 (Jul 14, 2018)

Did you ever resolve this... I have the same issue. Even happens when there's no speaker inputs...


----------



## Jean C. Fontánez (Nov 13, 2019)

It stopped humming for me when I unplugged it. But I'd like to have it all working like it's supposed to. Were you able to find a solution?


----------

